

Tuning in to unconscious communication - bootload
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2008/signals-1021.html

======
gruseom
I love this kind of stuff. Does anybody know if the book is good? I'd be
curious to hear a couple of examples of the results it contains - the article
is weak on specifics.

It's interesting that this researcher has a background in both psychology and
signal processing.

